

Chart: Seasonal search trends - gordianknot
http://www.google.com/trends?q=job%2C+diet%2C+drugs%2C+democracy&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
Google Trends is much more elucidating than Alexa. An extremely powerful tool for monitoring points of consciousness.<p>"Sex" is a particularly interesting argument: http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+porn&#38;ctab=0&#38;geo=all&#38;date=all&#38;sort=0<p>Note Ramadan: http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+woman&#38;ctab=0&#38;geo=SA&#38;geor=all&#38;date=all&#38;sort=0 (...and the correlation between Saudi news stories including "sex" and "woman")<p>Can't wait for the Trends API.
======
gordianknot
Can't wait for the Google Trends API.

Holiday sex searches skyrocket, news stories plummet:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+porn&ctab=0&ge...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+porn&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

Ramadan?
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+woman&ctab=0&g...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex%2C+woman&ctab=0&geo=SA&geor=all&date=all&sort=0)
(note the Saudi news correlation)

Edit: No coding over Christmas:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=html%2C+php%2C+javascript%2C+...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=html%2C+php%2C+javascript%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+perl&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
jgrahamc
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=eggs%2C+roses%2C+tree%2C+turk...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=eggs%2C+roses%2C+tree%2C+turkey&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

If you just look at the turkey trend you can see the difference between
Thanksgiving (in the US) and Christmas (in the UK)

[http://google.com/trends?q=turkey&geo=usa&sa=N](http://google.com/trends?q=turkey&geo=usa&sa=N)
[http://google.com/trends?q=turkey&geo=gbr&sa=N](http://google.com/trends?q=turkey&geo=gbr&sa=N)

But notice that Turkey is popular in the summer in the UK too. Could that be
sun seeking holiday makers?

Another fun one is the Hajj (Muslim pilgrimage to Mecca)

[http://google.com/trends?q=hajj&ctab=0&geo=all&d...](http://google.com/trends?q=hajj&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

If you look carefully you can see the date slowly changing year on year
because the Hajj is determined by a lunar calendar.

